# alternative to the grafxwerks decal (not knocking it)



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

He's not a vendor, knock all you want 

If you're not as good as some with precision or painting and you want an exact fit solution, Ryan at Grafxwerks is a great guy with one of the best customer service tactics I've ever seen.

Back on topic though, I hope you're not planning an "Evo Mod" but I'm curious what you end up doing


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

the decals suck so bad 22 dollars for some stickers that will fall off in 10k miles not again ill wait for the actual bowtie from chevy its worth the extra money there 55 and will last the entire life of the car **** those stickers


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> the decals suck so bad 22 dollars for some stickers that will fall off in 10k miles not again ill wait for the actual bowtie from chevy its worth the extra money there 55 and will last the entire life of the car **** those stickers


Nearly 9k miles and my originals never had any issues. I just switched them for the CF ones and they look great... anyways... sorry to thread jack


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Nearly 9k miles and my originals never had any issues. I just switched them for the CF ones and they look great... anyways... sorry to thread jack


okay maybe youve changed my mind but first they are a pain to put on and there way overpriced at 22 dollars for black he is selling vinyl for 5 bucks i would take the time to trim a 5 dollar piece vs 22 dollar precut


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> okay maybe youve changed my mind but first they are a pain to put on and there way overpriced at 22 dollars for black he is selling vinyl for 5 bucks i would take the time to trim a 5 dollar piece vs 22 dollar precut


He isn't forcing you to buy anything man. It takes money to measure out the bowtie and make precision cuts in the vinyl. He's not some little kid wet behind the ears cutting up vinyl with a pair of scissors.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...and, a computer-controlled laser cutter isn't cheap to purchase.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Or you can try what i did....

I bought a 15"x15" sheet (enough to do at least 6 badges) of metallic silver vinyl from a local sign shop for $10. I cut a piece big enough to cover the badge, stuck it on completely covering the badge and then trimmed off the excess around it with a razor blade. I even messed up my first try at applying it by getting a small wrinkle so i tore it off and did it again. I can't believe you guys are paying so much for precut overlays and if you mess up applying them they're ruined...


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

i priced just the front online found one for 12~ + shipping. 
i do have a friend that paints. precision isnt an issue. i know how vinyl bakse in the sun. if i can keep this around 30 bucks, its going to be worth it.

and in the long run i think it will last longer......

please enlighten me on the "evo mod"?


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

all i am doing, is litterally painting over the gold on the bowtie. i just wont do it to the one on my car. 

prep the other, paint it ont he bench, swap it out. 

oh yeah and the license for the stickers probably wasnt cheap either.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

While I love all the ideas and flow here, sometimes I just wish I didn't have to look at a big Chevy symbol on my car.  Nothing against Chevy, I just don't like the symbol........


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Kaimumma said:


> While I love all the ideas and flow here, sometimes I just wish I didn't have to *look at a big Chevy symbol* on my car.  Nothing against Chevy, I just don't like the symbol........


...as one of the grandkids said: _"...looks like a squished *cross*..."_


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Or you can try what i did....
> 
> I bought a 15"x15" sheet (enough to do at least 6 badges) of metallic silver vinyl from a local sign shop for $10. I cut a piece big enough to cover the badge, stuck it on completely covering the badge and then trimmed off the excess around it with a razor blade. I even messed up my first try at applying it by getting a small wrinkle so i tore it off and did it again. I can't believe you guys are paying so much for precut overlays and if you mess up applying them they're ruined...


exactly its overpriced and dumb,are you covering the chrome too if so that must look ten times better


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I did not cover the chrome, just the goldish colored part. Here's a pic of mine...


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

The reason why I got mine from grafxwerks is because I wanted an exact match of the color of my car. If I wanted carbon fiber I probably would have just got the material myself and cut it up.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

im gonna get some vinyl and try covering the whole emblem chrome included


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't know, I think it was well-worth the $12. 

Fits perfect, looks great. Sure it takes some patience to apply, but I think the end result is worth the 5 minutes of my day. If anything happens to my decals, I'll buy from GrafxWerks again. I wouldn't call it "dumb". But to each his own, I guess.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

emblems are on the way. little less than 40. front and rear vinyl would be 21 plus shipping. paint and work is free. 

ill let ya know how it turns out.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...as one of the grandkids said: _"...looks like a squished *cross*..."_





Skilz10179 said:


> I did not cover the chrome, just the goldish colored part. Here's a pic of mine...




uhhhhh is it just me or did anybody else notice something strange about this picture?


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

The cooler in the backround is on it's side?


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> The cooler in the backround is on it's side?


By golly you're right!


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

big turbos are p.i.t.a. 
i like this little huffer. 

this was my t3t67ho, off of my race car, next to the t3to4b i took off of the car:










hahahaaa hijackin mah own thread. hahaa/


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

Kaimumma said:


> While I love all the ideas and flow here, sometimes I just wish I didn't have to look at a big Chevy symbol on my car.  Nothing against Chevy, I just don't like the symbol........


I love the Chevy bow-tie i loved when they started putting them on the back of the trucks in 07 and i love the one on the back of my car i guess i just want everyone to know that this sexy car is a bow-tie


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Now that my bowtie is done in the carbon fibre I love the look. The gold had to go, not the ornament itself


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

I didn't even know of this grafxwerks idea, I was just going to get some scrap white sticky vinyl from a sign shop and make my own!


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

oh and on the original topic i rattle can painted the bow-tie on my avalanche and after i got the hang of it it looked professionally done and it was only 10 bucks total with the Krylon for a primer and the paint.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

My boss has an Avalanche, and he was bummed there was no bow tie on the rear of the truck, just the Imprinted C H E V R O L E T. He did paint the front bowtie black himself though, and it looks really good.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

while the 2 sided tape holding the emblems on could have helped the titanic from not sinking, i still got it. hahaa.... patience.

i opted to get a new pair of emblems, 40~ from the dealer, and a friend already had "hotrod black" mixed up and ready. helps to have a friend that can paint.




























ill be posting for cotm tomorrow when i get the roof rack totally installed and get the car wiped down. 

thanks everyone!


----------



## Robafett (Apr 25, 2011)

I personally love the large chevy emblem. The new Malibu ('13) has the larger emblem as well. I personally decided to change the color to look like the rest of the car, but used the grafxwrks decal so that it would look stock that color. (AND it's removable!)


----------

